
Toshiba EV battery gives 200 miles after six minute charge - rbanffy
https://www.electronicsweekly.com/news/business/toshiba-ev-battery-gives-200-miles-six-minute-charge-2017-10/
======
oletos7
begun, the EV battery war, has.

